# Ioline CP u/s/d rate



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ioline CPII users: what percentage of stones on your transfers are u/s/d?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

With their stones almost zero.
With crap fifty fifty


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Using their stones, as always, and having a hell of a time. I had some extra Preciosa from them laying around and had 5 flipped...same design, their Ioline stones & 100 flipped. 

Beyond frustrated!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

My girls had gotten the little fingers bent. We replaced and got consistency again a while back.
Call em!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

A local guy has the machine. He was having a lot of upside down stones. He adjusted the humidity level in the shop and eliminated the static electricity in the air and the number of upside down stones dropped to almost nothing.


----------



## AmericanHeroCA (Dec 22, 2012)

I think they're finally figuring out they (Ioline) may have gotten a bad batch of stones in. Old stones are working perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have very few usd if any using korean stones. But it is very important to dial your machine in with your alignment.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> I have very few usd if any using korean stones. But it is very important to dial your machine in with your alignment.


Sandy Jo,
Can you please explain what you mean by "dial your machine in with your alignment?"

Also, have you found this works with any of the Korean stones or with stones from a certain vendor?

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Brenda
You can go into your ,machine and adjust your alignment settings.

The alignment settings adjust where the Ctip picks up the stone, you want it dead center.

If it picks up the stone slightly off center you will get far more usd or stones dropped to the side, 

When i switch stone sizes i aways recheck my alignment.

I use the korean and machine cut stones i carry, i would say test stones you have access to.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Brenda
> You can go into your ,machine and adjust your alignment settings.
> 
> The alignment settings adjust where the Ctip picks up the stone, you want it dead center.
> ...


Thanks Sandy Jo, I'll definitely have to look into that and figure out how to make those adjustments. Do you have instructions for doing this -- is it in the manual somewhere and I'm just missing it?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

brenda i would be happy to send you the info,, can you send me a pm


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Manninm,

There are a few operational adjustments besides alignment that could cause upside-down stones (too many stones in the bowl, for instance). Please call Ioline (not sure if I'm allowed to post the number, but you should have it?), and we would be happy to help you. If everything on the machine is in spec, and you are still getting U/S/D's with Ioline stones, we want to know about it (especially what size, color, when purchased, etc.). Again, please call Ioline and we will help you sort through the problem.

Tom/Krusty/The Ioline Guy


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Krusty,

I have been going back & forth with Ionline for 2-3 weeks about the issue. The only thing that we've come up with is that I purchased bad stones from you all. My older stones are working just fine and the new stones are awful.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Manninm,

OK, I just wanted to be sure, first of all, that you were in touch with the factory so that the issue gets addressed properly. I'm sorry about the problem. We sell 100's of millions of stones, and we do test batches frequently, but sometimes bad stones in some quantity get past us. Our policy is to replace such defective stones at our cost. 

If possible, we do like to get the defective stones back so that we can return them to the manufacturer and thus minimize such issues in the future.

Tom/Krusty


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been working closely with Russ on this matter. Half of what I ordered was replaced with identical stones that do not work well.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, I'm sure that Russ will resolve the issue. We are also testing our inventory in the colors you had trouble with. Once again, we apologize for the inconvenience.

Tom/Krusty


----------

